# Baron - 16 Weeks - Critique Please!



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok...so here are the latest pics of Baron. He just turned four months old, and is the joy of my life. I am very pleased with his coloring at this point, and his ears finally popped up this past week. I was wondering if any out there could provide some comments on his confirmation and appearance at this point. I was having a hard time to get what I thought was a good stack, so these are the best that I have so far. I tried to give a wide range of views. Thanks so much.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome pup!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry, but this pup is lacking in a lot
of areas. i'll rehabilitate him for you.
it'll take me 12 yrs to 15 yrs to do
it but i'll do it for you for free. the
pup will have to live with me during
his rehabilitation.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> sorry, but this pup is lacking in a lot
> of areas. i'll rehabilitate him for you.
> it'll take me 12 yrs to 15 yrs to do
> it but i'll do it for you for free. the
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Normal withers, not too much angulation, ok topline, flat croup. Nice masculine head for his age. It will look gorgeous as an adult. Here is his sire Xenox's head and stack:

















Xenox throws pups with fantastic heads. My Xenox daughter has the exact same typey head. 

Coat is tight. I don't think he will ever have a heavy coat, but he has fantastic heavy bone so keeping him lean and conditioned will accentuate his frame well. Lovely expression, nice dark mask and good pigment. Nice reach and shoulder. I will have to show Charlie these pictures!!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know anything about critiquing the breed, but Baron is gorgeous!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say that Baron is a handsome little guy. :wub:


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful boy, cannot wait to see mine as he grows up


----------

